# RS Sport red/Jet black trim for Cruze Interior



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Anybody live around Florida? I have two passenger side door trim panels with the sport red/jet black trim interior that I am trying to get off my hands. (Front and rear doors). I bought a new doors to put on my rebuilt Cruze, but kept my old undamaged LS trim. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Are u selling them or giving them away?


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Selling. $75 for both OBO? I'm in the Tampa area.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

****. I was in the Orlando area all of yesterday/last weekend for a Disney trip. Wish I had seen this sooner.


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Aww darn. I'll let you guys know when they are sold, in case you get a chance again to swing by the area.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

do you still have these door panels and can you get the cost to ship them UPS or FedEx to NY? I have a red Cruze LT that craves color inside. Also, do you have a Paypal account? Thanks!


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey there - It's still available. I'm just selling it a bit cheaper to avoid having to sell and ship them through Ebay. If you know someone that wants to buy it locally and deal with the shipping, I'm on board.


Otherwise, I really don't even know how to go about shipping such a large, awkward item. I'm sure it would be much more expensive, too.


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Just wanted to bump this post to the top. I'm working on trying to sell these parts again. Accepting best offer if you can pick them up in the Tampa area!


----------

